# Staying in the pocket



## Aretow (Feb 13, 2013)

I have been sparring recently and I have grown upon what my instructor calls the pocket and I was wondering what are some tips for staying in the pocket. I am sorta a small guy so I don't have the same amount of reach as the other fighters. What should I do when in the pocket? What kinds of head movement or strikes should I do? Also what can I do from getting smacked around when in the pocket. I like the pocket because it can open up to a lot of take-downs and can lead to ground game, which is my style.


----------



## nordin (Feb 16, 2013)

Your instructor just tells you to stay in pocket without explaining and teaching you the movements you should know to even try to do that? Don't want to sound rude, but it sounds strange.


----------



## Aretow (Feb 17, 2013)

Well no, he never told us to, its just something I started doing. He wanted us to work on other aspects instead.


----------



## nordin (Feb 17, 2013)

Staying in pocket takes time to develop. Many can get in the pocket, then clinch, takedown or back out, but it's not 'staying' in pocket. Staying in pocket is infighting. 
First you have to develop getting in. That means weaves, slips, ducks, or eating punch or kick in worst case scenario. Train those a lot. If you get in pocket easy without specific training, it could be due to your natural talent, good stylistic match up with sparring partner or lack of his/her skills to punish you for trying to get in.
Than comes the hard part, staying there and doing damage. In MMA it means a lot of moves to avoid his attacks. Again train blocking, parrying, bob and weave. For attacks you can use uppercuts, hooks, bodyshots(underestimate in MMA), knees elbows, low kicks even back-fists and back-elbows. 
Last is to transition out or get in the clinch/takedown.
It's huge topic. Also your trainer might have a very specific philosophy and strategies regarding infighting. Definitely ask him/her what could you train in your spare time, if he/she don't want to do that with whole class yet.


----------



## Cyriacus (Feb 17, 2013)

My advice to you: Inside the pocket, youre going to a range where defense is very, very difficult. Inside fighting is a game of who can dig in the hardest, or who can turn it into a dominant grapple. So, get in, dig in, stay in, and do whatever it is you planned to do. If youre getting smacked around and theyre not, consider that thats exactly how they would feel if you got in there and smacked them around instead.


----------

